# Worried About Snowball ... Prayers Please



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball had been doing so well over the past several months ... but, once again, something just isn't right.

I have had a vet appointment made for him for tomorrow to discuss his upcoming rabies vaccination in early September. I have been worried because of those darn liver enzyme test results. 

In the meantime, his tummy is not right again this morning. Every time he tries to bark ... he gags and tries to throw up. It almost sounds like reflux. So, I have an appointment late this afternoon with the vet ... but, of course, his regular vet is not there! A new vet will be seeing him. I am getting so frustrated with the timing on everything.

My heart has been breaking for so many fluffs that we have lost on SM ... and, for those who have been so sick. I look at Snowball and I am in tears because I just couldn't cope with something happening to him. 

So, prayers please for my precious fluff baby.

Thank you.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Marie, sending prayers and positive thoughts for Snowball and you too. Hope you find out it's nothing. Good luck.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sending hugs and lots of prayers for Snowball....

Hoping you can find what is going on


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers for you and Snowball. Its so hard worrying about them especially not knowing what is wrong. As tough as it is try and stay as positive as you can. Good luck at the vet and please keep us posted!! Hugs!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Marie, I hope its just a passing issue and clears up before you take him to the vet. I dread having to go to different vets and having to explain all the history on the dog and why they dont need to run every test in the book. 
Snowball is in our thoughts and prayers today and you too.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Prayers for Snowball and for you too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope snowball is fine, and this is just a little tummy distress.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggie's mommy said:


> Marie, sending prayers and positive thoughts for Snowball and you too. Hope you find out it's nothing. Good luck.





Grace'sMom said:


> Sending hugs and lots of prayers for Snowball....
> 
> Hoping you can find what is going on





Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Prayers for you and Snowball. Its so hard worrying about them especially not knowing what is wrong. As tough as it is try and stay as positive as you can. Good luck at the vet and please keep us posted!! Hugs!





plenty pets 20 said:


> Marie, I hope its just a passing issue and clears up before you take him to the vet. I dread having to go to different vets and having to explain all the history on the dog and why they dont need to run every test in the book.
> Snowball is in our thoughts and prayers today and you too.


Thank you so much, ladies.

You are right, Edie. I just called back and said that even though we are coming in today, I want to keep our regular appointment for tomorrow, too.

They asked if we could just drop him off today ... and, I said ... "No". We will just wait there with him if it takes all day.

In the meantime, I had a bad fall and have a PT appointment in an hour ... so, I don't know which way to go first. I just want Snowball to be okay.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Dear Marie, I know you are worried, as I would be..but I think Snowball will be just fine..you are right to take him to the vet...because the symptoms could be from several different things and you need to get to the bottom of it...please let us know how he is doing...big ((hugs)):wub: So sorry about your fall, feel better,soon


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry Marie, that you and Snowball are having a bad time of it! Both of you are in my prayers!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Marie, I am so sorry that Snowball is not up to par. I wish I could do something to help...especially to help you. But, I am three thousand miles away. All I know to do is hold you both, and Felix too, in my heart with love and well wishes.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Praying for you and Snowball. I understand your concern over your little fluff. Make sure to slow down and breathe. You are doing the best job you can so don't concentrate on the negative. Just love your baby and take care of Snowball the best you can. That is all a fluff could want,,,,your love and being taken care of. I hope you get to feeling better with your fall. Bless your heart.... Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh dear Marie, so sorry you have this concern over your precious Snowball... and that on top of this you had a fall! Know you both are in my prayers for a good outcome!

...and yes!... why is it the timing so often is 'off' on these things!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Marie! My heart is breaking for you!!! I know the pain all to well................ ! So sending prayers your way!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers for Snowball and you as well.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Sending prayers your way. Hope it all turns out okay....*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Marie-I'm sorry your worried. Only time mine acted weird when barking was when they picked KC somewhere. Sending prayers all will be ok.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending you both hugs, prayers and positive thoughts.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, I just want you to know that I will hold you & Snowball, & Felix in my heart & prayers in a special way today. I count it a privilege to be able to do this. 
I am sorry about your fall too---please take care of yourself and let Felix serve you. MS is a rotten disease & it steals one's confidence because it is so sneaky. 
Snowball, please don't worry your mom so much. We are here for you, Marie, as you are ALWAYS here for everyone of us. Bon Courage!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sending positive thoughts


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers for Snowball...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Marie))) First of all, big hugs. Of course I'll be praying for Snowball and for you as well.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marie, I'm so sorry that Snowball isn't feeling well. Lots of prayers being sent your way - hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just read this and wanted to let you know that I will be thinking of both you and Snowball and that the Vet will be able to help him whatever it is that he might have. Sorry to hear that you had a bad fall and hope that you too will be feeling much better.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Marie, I'm so sorry Snowball isn't feeling well. Sending you a lot of love and good thoughts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Marie, I know you must be so worried about Snowball. I hope and pray that he starts feeling well soon. Please keep us updated if you can. Hope you feel better as well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pehirsch (May 13, 2013)

Love and hugs and a shoulder to cry on and hope and compassion to you, Marie.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just reading this, Marie. I hope it's nothing serious. Sending good thoughts to you and Snowball Pie.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Praying for you and snowball, Marie.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sending you much love and prayers. Remember, we aren't far from each other (just a little car ride) and if you need anything, I can be there for you. Hugs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just checking in for update on Snowball.... praying all is OK!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Prayers for Snowball.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I want to go back and thank each of you individually ... but, a quick update for now.

Snowball finally stopped trying to throw up early this afternoon. And, about an hour later he ate ... and, kept everything down. So, I waited a while and called back the vet's office to cancel his appointment for today. I would not have done so if he would not be seeing his regular vet tomorrow afternoon at five o'clock. And, IF Snowball hadn't started acting like his regular self after eating today ... I would NOT have cancelled today's appointment with the new vet. I had also decided that if he began to act sick again then we could still take him in ... they let it open for us to do so. And, if God forbid, he got sick after hours ... we would take him to the ER.

I will let you know what his regular vet says tomorrow. However, I was looking over the personal journal I keep on Snowball and caught a pattern to something. At least two other times before during the month of August ... he attempted to throw up. It was around the same time frame in the morning. So, I'm thinking he might not be eating enough in between to keep his tummy from getting upset. However ...

Within the last few days there are two other things I asked my DH to be careful doing with Snowball. One is allowing Snowball to to eat smaller pieces of snap peas that he would hand to Snowball. I told Felix ... that first of all, even though he would tell Snowball to sit first ... Snowball would do that, but, get excited and gulp down the snap peas too fast. I worried Snowball would get a piece of the snap pea lodged in his throat or somewhere else. More on that later ... but, he will not be doing that anymore.

The other thing I asked Felix not to do ... is drop any of Snowball's meds or supplements on the floor to eat. I tried to explain that IF we don't rinse the floor with water after using the Lysol spray on the floor ... then I was afraid Snowball might pick up some of the disinfectant in his mouth.

Because Snowball had two previous upset tummies this month ... I asked Felix to give Snowball a Pepcid before he left to play golf this morning. I noticed shortly after Felix left that Snowball started gagging, etc. Which has NEVER happened with Snowball after taking the Pepcid. Well, at least Felix answered me honestly when I asked him how he gave Snowball the Pepcid ... he wrapped it in a tiny piece of cheese, as usual ... and, dropped it on the floor. So, I think Snowball might have licked up some Lysol spray, too. Of course, I don't know for sure. But, I can tell you that Snowball had been trying to throw up and gag for about three hours before things settled down. 

However ... I am still concerned about the rabies vaccination coming up ... and, his one liver enzyme still up a little. 

I will share more tomorrow. I am hearing there is supposed to be a much lower dose of the rabies vaccine for small dogs now ... but, our vet is still checking on this. And, it would have to be TF. 

I want to thank all of you for your positive thoughts and prayers ... it helps so much and means the world to me.

And, I apologize if it sounds as though I am picking on my hubby ... I don't mean too. It's just that I can sense when something is not safe and sometimes I guess he thinks I am making a big deal out of it. But, I think he knows now that we need to be more careful with certain things, right?

I will give another update tomorrow. Kerry is calling me back in a few minutes. Thank you so much, again, dear friends.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I just read this and was so happy to read the last post where you said that Snowball was feeling better...not trying to throw up and he ate. I think you did just the right thing canceling today's appt and waiting to see your normal vet. I hope it's one of the reasons that you mentioned.

We really do know when our little ones are off. The day before yesterday, in the morning I said to Jim that Tyler seemed not to be himself. He had every reason...oh he's probably tired, he's lying in the sun, etc. But I knew that at that time of the day he would normally be following me around. I was luckily working from home. A little while later I walked inside and saw that he had two loose bowel movements. Didn't think too much of that but a little worried. Then I heard his stomach gurgling and then a while later two looser stools. :w00t: But no blood in it so I decided to watch him. I got a quarter of a Pepcid in him and saw that he drank water. Finally later that day, whatever he had passed. I could see it in his eyes that he was better. He later ate and has eaten every meal and is perky and happy. Just a little stomach bug I guess (just like we sometimes get) but boy do we know when something's off and I don't think our DH's are that intuitive. Just not in their DNA. 
Let us know how tomorrow goes. :smootch:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So glad that all worked out how I predicted. LOL I am glad you can see your own vet tomorrow. I have a couple of kids here that get upset tummies now and then and wont eat and it does make you worry. I normally wait until the next day and if they dont eat then, then I worry. 
Hope its all good tomorrow.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugs for Snowball... will keep praying.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad he is doing better Marie. I noticed my girls seemed to get a little sick after my cleaner came, she had been using Lysol and I had always used just vinegar water. She only uses the vinegar now and no issues  I don't even buy those products anymore.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Marie, I know you have been worried, so glad to here little Snowball is feeling better. I pray for him and you and Felix every night, I know God has his hand around you all.
Now about hubbies, well I think they hear only what they want to:angry: just tonight I ask my hubby not to fed Matilda peanuts, I caught him feeding her three different times:blink: what can I say........ :innocent:
Prayers for all of you tonight sweet Marie. I love you, give that little Snowball kisses from awntie.
I just know precious Snowball will be ok. I will be watching for a update


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Just a little stomach bug I guess (just like we sometimes get) but boy do we know when something's off and I don't think our DH's are that intuitive. Just not in their DNA.


HEY 

Back on topic:

I am so glad Snowball is feeling better. It is so stressful when the little ones aren't just right, even harder to know if it is something simple that will pass or it is the early signs that they need medical attention.

Lucky sends his wishes for a quick recovery too. Let us know what the vet says about vaccination options.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad he is doing well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad that Snowball is feeling better! Aren!t they something??? I noticed that after I use a hand sanitizer, Dewey won't take a treat from my hand. I have to wash my hands with soap, and then he'll take the treat!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> *HEY *
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> ...


:blush::blush::brownbag: Now wait one minute. I said Dear Husbands, not men in general. (are you buyin' that???) Walter, you are an exceptional parent to Lucky and I don't think there's a better one male or female. :thumbsup: Sorry!

Marie - I know you don't have any gray/white hair but I'm blaming mine on Tyler!! Hope all goes well today.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Marie, I'm glad Snowball is feeling better. what a worry. And just a thought/suggestion ....do you think the cheese is too fatty or rich for Snowball? 

I'm not sure how much is too much or too often but I know that Jodi can't have any, it's too much fat for his low fat diet.

I hope all goes well with this vet visit and no more tummy troubles. Do you think he got stresed with your recent fall? and I hope you're doing better too.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hope all will be Ok. Sending You Prayers for you Both**
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Snowball is feeling better. I hope you are too from your fall.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How's sweet Snowball doing? I just saw this.. Lots of love and prayers for both of you..:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sending prayers and hugs....I hope everything is okay!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie, my dear sweet friend. I'm just seeing this. I'm glad that Snowball seems better, but, of course, I'm still worrying about him and sending lots of prayers.

MOST OF ALL -- I'm worried about you. Hearing that you fell doesn't make me happy at all. I'm sure that the stress from worrying about Snowball does't help and trying to do everything in a hurry. What did the doctor say about you? 

I know that Snowball will be fine, but I'm anxious about your MS.

Sending you hugs, love, healing energy and lots and lots of prayers for both you and Snowball -- and even some for Felix.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in on both Snowball and you. Sending lots of :smootch:


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm sorry Snowball is having some health problems. I'm glad he is feeling better. Kaotang had a diarrhea yesterday herself (a water bazooka came out of her! Please excuse the imagery). Don't know what she might have picked up off the floor. But her stool this morning was firming up a bit now. We are sending good thoughts from across the globe!

Lots of licks,
from Kaotang & Dawn


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So very happy Snowball is feeling better! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I'm checkin in on Snowball, I know he had a vets appointment today. I just feel in my heart he is going to be ok.
I worry about you, how are you doing? Gosh I wish I lived close by, I could help when needed.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Just seeing this Marie and so glad that Snowball is doing better. I hope and pray that all went well at the appointment today. Keeping you and Snowball in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am sorry I am getting back so late tonight with an update ... we didn't get home until later and then had to make sure Snowball (well, us too) had dinner.

I have great news! For the first time in a little over eight months ... Snowball's liver enzyme levels are completely back to normal! His GGT over the months was the last to get back to normal ... and, finally has. The last time it was 15 (not very high over the norm then) ... however, today it was finally 4U/L ... so, thank you, God ... and, to all of my SM family for thinking positive thoughts and saying so many prayers for my Snowball.

The only thing that always comes out low on the lab reports is the AMYL. I am always told it is nothing to worry about ... but, I'd still like to know and be sure I am on track with why this happens. His AMYL this time is 264 U/L (normal range is 500-1500). Just looking at all of his labs since 2006 (when he came home with us) it has been low ... even more so now. Do any of you have any thoughts on this? I am wondering if it has anything to do with something like bladder/kidney function ... I really have no idea.

As for the rabies vaccination ... holy moly ... they were ready to give it to him TODAY!! No way Jose! It's not due until September ... and, he takes Benydryl before that vaccination. They do have the Merial TF there for him. More on that in another thread soon. 

They also took a titer test for distemper today. I have to research this one more of which I am embarassed to admit I am not up to par.

As for what happened yesterday ... we are guessing Snowball licked up some Lysol kitchen spray cleaner off the floor. I also learned after reading the label that when you spray food counters ... one is to rinse off the counter after spraying the Lysol ... or, rinse or rerinse the food! I never got that impression from their commercials to wipe off the surfaces with water after using the Lysol. Grrrr. However, another one of life's lessons learned. Maureen, thank you for sharing what happened with your girls in relation to being sick after your cleaner was using Lysol.

We also discussed options for Snowball after his last treatment with Interceptor this week. Honestly, I don't feel comfortable with the answers I am getting from the vets on the Sentinal. Last night I told Kerry I think we are trying the holistic recommendations Tori has shared. Tori, Kerry emailed me the information you shared with all of us. Here she was on vacation and emailed me the information without my asking! 

Snowball will be getting a dental cleaning in the late fall. He has a little tartar build-up ... even though we clean his teeth every day. Hopefully, he won't lose any teeth. Right now Dr. Kloer thinks his teeth look good ... but, one never knows what lurks under the gums. 

I still want to go back and answer some questions on this thread ... but, I want to get this post out before midnight when I turn into a pumpkin! LOL

In the meantime ... thank you to all of my wonderful SM family who took time to post, send prayers and positive thoughts. I love you and send every one of you warm hugs with tons of gratitude.

Thank you so much ...

Pat (Maggie's Mom), Tori, Barbie, Edie, Kathy, our special and dear Walter, April, Deborah, Sylvia, Puppydoll (please share your name with us), Terry, Janene, Donna, Nancy, Kandis, Lynda, Sandi, Mags, Sherry, Robin, Nida, Snuggle's Mom, Aastha, Marisa, Patricia, Jill, Priya, Bridget, Tracey, Sue, Maureen, Brenda, Paula, Nickee, Michelle, Joann, Lynn, Dawn, Deborah (Deborah), and Florence. And, my darling friend, Kerry ... who has kept in touch texting and phoning me about Snowball ... even during their vacation.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So glad Snowball is fine. Thanks for updating.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am thrilled to hear those results Marie :grouphug: sounds like Snowball is doing fine.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord, sweet dreams to your precious little family. I'll be praying for you tonight


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, I haven't been on SM much but just wanted to check how Snowball is doing. . . wonderful news indeed! You may be on to something w/the Lysol---I don't use it either but my two have been getting lots of new stuff w/Marco here for a month---so am keeping an eye out for trouble. So far, so good. 
I am still concerned about your fall, and sending prayers that all will be well. I do think of your darling Ashley too & wonder which yr. she will be starting now in Uni?
I so look forward to meeting you now that my DD has accepted the position in Annapolis. I know I will be coming that way more often! 
Kisses to Snowball from Lisi & Kitzi. We look fwd. to hearing more about the TF 3, the distemper titer outcome, etc. Do you like your new vet?


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Marie, this is such good news. So glad Snowball is feeling better.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh so glad Snowball is doing well. WE use Sentinel what are you hearing?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so happy to hear that Snowball is doing well, Marie...:wub: Eva was due for her 3 year rabies in March, but I am not vaccinating...not necessarily because of her liver, but because of her low platelets which are slowly improving...I do keep her indoors, however...ever since the Interceptor was taken off the market, I have not used heart worm preventatives..I, too, use the essential oils...one thing I did this year is have my yard sprayed for mosquitoes and this worked well...my puppies don't go out in the yard...they get sunshine and fresh air on our enclosed deck..I hope you are feeling better...no more falls, okay?:wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so glad Snowball is doing so well. :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy to hear Snowball is doing well!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Marie, that is wonderful news. I realize that I am fortunate to have a sensitivity to cleaners...that keeps my dogs and birds safe. The important thing is that Snowball is okay now.

Now....take care of _yourself....!:grouphug:_


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I'm so glad to hear that Snowball is doing so well -- but -- I'm still anxious about you and your health. Please let us know how you're doing.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> The only thing that always comes out low on the lab reports is the AMYL. I am always told it is nothing to worry about ... but, I'd still like to know and be sure I am on track with why this happens. His AMYL this time is 264 U/L (normal range is 500-1500). Just looking at all of his labs since 2006 (when he came home with us) it has been low ... even more so now. Do any of you have any thoughts on this? I am wondering if it has anything to do with something like bladder/kidney function ... I really have no idea.


I'm so glad he's feeling better!! I shudder to think what I would be like if I was a mother of a skin child because I refuse to use anything chemical anymore in the house to clean. I use vinegar and dawn dish soap for most everything. Sometimes I use a blend of vinegar/rubbing alcohol and mostly water. The more research I'm doing on what all these toxic chemicals are doing to us and our environment the more determined I am to try and stay away from them as much as possible. Lysol is one of the worst offending products out there as far as how dangerous it is.

Usually an elevated AMYL count is an indicator of pancreatitis. I have no idea what a low level could mean. Although the one report I have to explain blood work shows that the normal range for AMYL is 200-1290. Maybe it's different depending on various labs? If his has always been low, then perhaps that's just his norm? That's why it's so good to do yearly blood work so you know these things. You're a good mommy Marie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Just seeing this, but very happy Snowball is better!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm so glad he's feeling better!! I shudder to think what I would be like if I was a mother of a skin child because I refuse to use anything chemical anymore in the house to clean. I use vinegar and dawn dish soap for most everything. Sometimes I use a blend of vinegar/rubbing alcohol and mostly water. The more research I'm doing on what all these toxic chemicals are doing to us and our environment the more determined I am to try and stay away from them as much as possible. Lysol is one of the worst offending products out there as far as how dangerous it is.
> 
> Usually an elevated AMYL count is an indicator of pancreatitis. I have no idea what a low level could mean. Although the one report I have to explain blood work shows that the normal range for AMYL is 200-1290. Maybe it's different depending on various labs? If his has always been low, then perhaps that's just his norm? That's why it's so good to do yearly blood work so you know these things. You're a good mommy Marie! :thumbsup:


I cannot believe that Snowball's tummy is unsettled again tonight ... darn. His tummy is rumbling a little bit ... and, a little after ten o'clock this evening ... he has regular BM's ... but then a little later had two somewhat smaller bouts of only mucous. 

Later yesterday afternoon, Dr. Sinn phoned me. She is a Professor of Veterinary Medicine at our local community college) She knows Snowball, and while discussing him ... I asked her about the AMYL. She said AMYL is in connection with how the digestive system is or is not functioning. I told her every time I have asked about this I was told not to worry about it. However, she thinks I should question this further since Snowball's AMYL has been consistently low since the day he came home with us over seven years ago. She said this could be a reason why Snowball has had tummy problems off and on through the years. I am going to ask her to meet with us up at the vet's office the next time we make an appointment for Snowball ... to help us pursue this further.

In the meantime ... I am also going to ask Dr. Deppe, the internist specialist, his opinion on Snowball getting that rabies vaccination in couple of weeks. I just don't feel comfortable enough being assured now that the vaccination won't exacerbate any issues right now. It was Dr. Deppe who diagnosed Snowball with potentionally having immune mediated hepatitis. The thing is that liver enzyme levels can go back to normal and then at some point spike up again with that disease.

After reading Scared Poopless and then listening to Jan R. speak more about the rabies vaccine and how dogs with compromised immune systems can be at risk ... well, of course, I am going to worry. 

Thank you Crystal, for your feedback. Hugs to you and your fluff babies.

No wonder I had that fall. As I am typing, I am observing Snowball move around about every fifteen minutes trying to get comfortable ... and, as his tummy is making little sounds off and on. I can't sleep when Snowball is not sleeping peacefully. 

More updates tomorrow ... oh, it's already today!

Thanks to everyone else who has posted after my last post before this one. And, please excuse all my typos ... too tired to go back and check them right now.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Another short update this morning. Well, kind of short. : )

Soon after I posted the previous post ... Snowball finally settled down and slept next to me for the rest of the night. Actually, we slept in late this morning. He is snoozing again as I type this.

I am thinking it might have been some extra sweet potato (organic) that had been added in to his dinner last night. My sweet hubby lovingly brought my salmon and sweet potato upstairs for me ... ( still kind of sore from the fall) and, then he also made Snowball's dinner. They ate their dinners in the kitchen. 

I told Felix he could add some sweet potato (baked plain) to Snowball's meal. I am not sure, but, I think it might have been a little too much sweet potato. Also, we recently added a freshly cooked string bean to a couple of Snowball's meals, but, I doubt that is it. 

Anyway, we'll see how it goes today. I think maybe his tummy was just getting used to something newer. He has had a little sweet potato in the past, with no problems ... but, when Felix said he measured two tablespoons ... maybe it was too much.

I hope all lf you have a wonderful weekend. And, continued thanks for all your support, prayers, love, and caring. I am so grateful to have my SM family and friends.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Marie, I'm glad Snowball (and you) had a good nite.

Here's just a tidbit of information I got from the vet (who's also into holistic remedies), and I feel like I'm going on about Jodi and his bout with pancretitis a couple of years ago...but anyhow. soon after that incident the vet said no to regular treats...he can have carrots, brocolli, and apple. But he specifically said no to sweetpotato (but didn't say why). I don't know if what Snowball may have is related to pancreatitis issues but it might be worth checking out. Although now that I think of it, your vet would have likely told you do's and don'ts for treats....and you probably checked yourself before giving him anything. Like you said it may have just been too much of it, not sweetpotato itself.

well since I've typed all of this I'll send it anyhow and it may be useful. take care!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Hi Marie, I'm glad Snowball (and you) had a good nite.
> 
> Here's just a tidbit of information I got from the vet (who's also into holistic remedies), and I feel like I'm going on about Jodi and his bout with pancretitis a couple of years ago...but anyhow. soon after that incident the vet said no to regular treats...he can have carrots, brocolli, and apple. But he specifically said no to sweetpotato (but didn't say why). I don't know if what Snowball may have is related to pancreatitis issues but it might be worth checking out. Although now that I think of it, your vet would have likely told you do's and don'ts for treats....and you probably checked yourself before giving him anything. Like you said it may have just been too much of it, not sweetpotato itself.
> 
> well since I've typed all of this I'll send it anyhow and it may be useful. take care!


Thank you for your feedback, Brenda. I really appreciate it.:tender:

Interesting about the sweet potatoes. However, he has had them before and we were ok'd by the vet to use them. I just think he had a little too much for that one dinner. But, I would love to know why your vet said no to them. And, for now, we are backing off on the sweet potato until we check further on it for Snowball.

As for treats ... Snowball is so limited ... that I feel bad about it all the time. You would not believe all the healthy and organic treats we have tried ... to no avail. The only thing he has now are his high value organic lamb liver cubes (five a day, broken up, and each the size of a small sugar cube) And, his snap peas. The lamb liver treats are used for training ... he has been doing so well with them. Actually, I got him to stop guarding his beloved snap peas by using the lamb liver treats with the "leave it" (the lamb liver) the first time around. I can now go right up to him and pick up the snap peas without him trying to guard them. Just one example of the lamb liver cubes being so powerful for training him in other areas, too. 

Sometimes he will eat a little mango, a couple of blueberries, or a little bit of kiwi. But, he is not into carrots or apples ... unfortunately. I have tried watermelon and strawberries to no avail. 

I never give up though trying to find healthy treats for him.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Hi Marie, I'm glad Snowball is feeling better. what a worry. And just a thought/suggestion ....do you think the cheese is too fatty or rich for Snowball?
> 
> I'm not sure how much is too much or too often but I know that Jodi can't have any, it's too much fat for his low fat diet.
> 
> I hope all goes well with this vet visit and no more tummy troubles. Do you think he got stresed with your recent fall? and I hope you're doing better too.


He has such a tiny very thin amount of cheese just to coat his Denamarin and Pepcid. It was suggested by all the vets ... as long as he doesn't have tummy issues like the other day. But, a great question, Brenda. Thank you so much!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you for your feedback, Brenda. I really appreciate it.:tender:
> 
> Interesting about the sweet potatoes. However, he has had them before and we were ok'd by the vet to use them. I just think he had a little too much for that one dinner. But, I would love to know why your vet said no to them. And, for now, we are backing off on the sweet potato until we check further on it for Snowball.


Sweet potatoes are one of the foods that are high in oxalates and can encourage the production of crystals and stones in the urine. Tessa is fine with them but Sweetness can have only tiny amounts periodically because she's had that type of crystal in her urine. Whole Dog Journal had a series a couple of years back about the types of crystals and what you can do with diet to discourage their production.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Marie, actually it's more like you've already researched what you give to Snowball and gone to multiple vets before giving anything to Snowball but I thought i'd mention it anyhow. Yes I'd love to know why he said that and at the time I think I was just so relieved he was better, and I had a few suggestions for treats, I didn't think to ask. But now that I think of it he mentioned dried beef jerky strips (homemade) for treats (small amounts) and I remember Crystal saying to me that she thought that was odd to suggest since beef is relatively fatty ( if I remember correctly). I didn't go with the dried beef treats. I do give him tiny amounts sometimes of just cooked beef. It's so hard sometimes to know what to go with sometimes.

I find that so funny that Snowball guards his snap peas even from his beloved Momma. They are funny little creatures. I think that should be the brand name "Leave it" Lamb Liver Treats, it's great that they are working for you.

you know Jodi would not touch apple 2 years ago and now he begs for them and he even hovers around with the kiwi, strawberry, cherries, oranges and peaches.
I have to admit though I have not cleared the oranges and peaches with the vet, I tried very small pieces but I know I should ask. 







Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you for your feedback, Brenda. I really appreciate it.:tender:
> 
> Interesting about the sweet potatoes. However, he has had them before and we were ok'd by the vet to use them. I just think he had a little too much for that one dinner. But, I would love to know why your vet said no to them. And, for now, we are backing off on the sweet potato until we check further on it for Snowball.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Sweet potatoes are one of the foods that are high in oxalates and can encourage the production of crystals and stones in the urine. Tessa is fine with them but Sweetness can have only tiny amounts periodically because she's had that type of crystal in her urine. Whole Dog Journal had a series a couple of years back about the types of crystals and what you can do with diet to discourage their production.


 
Oh good to know, thanks Maggie. Would this be true for people who are prone to kidneys stones? it's something interesting to google.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie, I am slrry Snowball is having tummy issues. How does he deal with yoghurt? Lucky gets 2 tbls of frozen peanut butter and banana yoghurt 1 before bed - and maybe it is just me wishful thinking, but he seems to settle to sleep really well each night and the peanut butter and yoghurt, give him a bit more protein. He is on non-meat proteins.

Thinking about you two.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie just thinking of Snowball and you, love you


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hoping Snowball continues to do well!! .. and you too dear... how are YOU! feeling?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I asked her about the AMYL. She said AMYL is in connection with how the digestive system is or is not functioning. I told her every time I have asked about this I was told not to worry about it. However, she thinks I should question this further since Snowball's AMYL has been consistently low since the day he came home with us over seven years ago. She said this could be a reason why Snowball has had tummy problems off and on through the years. I am going to ask her to meet with us up at the vet's office the next time we make an appointment for Snowball ... to help us pursue this further.
> 
> In the meantime ... I am also going to ask Dr. Deppe, the internist specialist, his opinion on Snowball getting that rabies vaccination in couple of weeks. I just don't feel comfortable enough being assured now that the vaccination won't exacerbate any issues right now. It was Dr. Deppe who diagnosed Snowball with potentionally having immune mediated hepatitis. The thing is that liver enzyme levels can go back to normal and then at some point spike up again with that disease.
> 
> ...





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> As for treats ... Snowball is so limited ... that I feel bad about it all the time. You would not believe all the healthy and organic treats we have tried ... to no avail. The only thing he has now are his high value organic lamb liver cubes (five a day, broken up, and each the size of a small sugar cube) And, his snap peas. The lamb liver treats are used for training ... he has been doing so well with them. Actually, I got him to stop guarding his beloved snap peas by using the lamb liver treats with the "leave it" (the lamb liver) the first time around. I can now go right up to him and pick up the snap peas without him trying to guard them. Just one example of the lamb liver cubes being so powerful for training him in other areas, too.


Marie this has really got me thinking... Of all my customers dogs who have been given a definite diagnosis of either IBS or IBD, and of all of them who have followed the protocol I've given EXACTLY, without trying to alter a bit here and there with various brands or extra supplementation, and the food type I recommend, only 1 has not fully healed to the point he could eat anything and everything. He had a liver biopsy at Purdue and had bleeding sore spots on both the upper and lower GI. He at that point should have weighed 60+ pounds and was down to 40 lbs. His mom was at the point of preparing herself to let him go he was so miserable. Then as a last ditch effort tried what I recommended. And he improved greatly and was back up to 60 lbs! This took almost 6 months. His traditional vet was shocked when she saw him and wanted to know what she was doing. But he would still have occasional flair ups if she tried to give him something new without transitioning or too rich of a food. Organ meat is one he can never do and organ meat was the last thing that Jett was able to handle until his GI system was fully healed. So you may want to reconsider the liver treats. Try freeze dried training treats by Bravo like the the turkey, salmon or buffalo. All considered either cold or neutral foods in Chinese herbal medicine, which you want to give to a dog with IBS or IBD. Not hot foods. Or duck freeze dried treats from HerbSmith's Smiling Dog. Snowball may be ok with a couple of the lamb (a hot food) liver treats but may have a flare up after a certain amount. The dog I'm telling you about is a Belgian Tervuren. That breed is known to be extremely sensitive so his flare ups often have to do with stressors. Like the neighbors dogs aggressing at the fence. The neighbors roof being worked on. New carpet being installed. Etc.... But also certain foods are a trigger. So since I couldn't figure out why he wasn't fully healing like Jett did, I suggested she take him to my holistic vet. And even though it's a good 1 hour and 45 minute drive, she agreed. And this is something I learned from that visit, because I went too. lol This dog (Strider) came to her as an 8 week old puppy with this. He was basically born with this. And now I'm a bit hesitant to post this because it does sound 'hokey'. And my holistic vet said the same thing. But there is no other way to explain it. He was born with what Traditional Chinese Herbal Medicine practioners would call a Chi deficiency. And when you have a dog who was born that way, they will never fully be healed from it and be able to eat anything and everything they want. And with a breed like the Tervs being so sensitive, stressers will always set them off too. So in Strider's case, what I did helped him to feel 100% approx. 80-85%. But then our holistic vet came in and added a few things that I don't have access to, plus some accupuncture, and he is at 100% the majority of the time. So now she is always thinking in advance of what may be a stressor to avoid or to know when something could be a stressor that could not have been avoided, and what she can give him at the first sign of an IBD flare up to lessen the severity and the duration. In TCHM they assign elements to personality types to help diagnose and treat. Again I thought it sounded hokey at first. Until I realized it's simply a tool to help them discern what medicine or supplement will work best for that dog. It's different than western medicine where our doctors are taught to reach for this med first for a certain diagnosis. Jett was not born this way. So I was able to heal his GI system. But, he is an Earth Dog according to TCHM. So his temperament is one that also makes him more susceptible to stress/anxiety. And he doesn't usually display it in the typical 'calming signals' that dogs who are stressed usually give. Thankfully the last time he had a flare up was when we hit a deer with the car coming home from the store one night over 3 years ago. I was pretty stressed too. So I don't have to be on constant alert with him thankfully. 

I've sent an email to Strider's mom to ask her to check and see if his AMYL has always ran low. I'll let you know when I hear from her. But anyway, our holistic vet said that under no circumstances should he ever be vaccinated again. He is not considered a 'well dog'. 

I'm not trying to advice you on this but I did want to tell you about Strider since it does sound a bit similar. I'm trying to remember. Has Snowball actually been diagnosed with IBS or with IBD?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Marie this has really got me thinking... Of all my customers dogs who have been given a definite diagnosis of either IBS or IBD, and of all of them who have followed the protocol I've given EXACTLY, without trying to alter a bit here and there with various brands or extra supplementation, and the food type I recommend, only 1 has not fully healed to the point he could eat anything and everything. He had a liver biopsy at Purdue and had bleeding sore spots on both the upper and lower GI. He at that point should have weighed 60+ pounds and was down to 40 lbs. His mom was at the point of preparing herself to let him go he was so miserable. Then as a last ditch effort tried what I recommended. And he improved greatly and was back up to 60 lbs! This took almost 6 months. His traditional vet was shocked when she saw him and wanted to know what she was doing. But he would still have occasional flair ups if she tried to give him something new without transitioning or too rich of a food. Organ meat is one he can never do and organ meat was the last thing that Jett was able to handle until his GI system was fully healed. So you may want to reconsider the liver treats. Try freeze dried training treats by Bravo like the the turkey, salmon or buffalo. All considered either cold or neutral foods in Chinese herbal medicine, which you want to give to a dog with IBS or IBD. Not hot foods. Or duck freeze dried treats from HerbSmith's Smiling Dog. Snowball may be ok with a couple of the lamb (a hot food) liver treats but may have a flare up after a certain amount. The dog I'm telling you about is a Belgian Tervuren. That breed is known to be extremely sensitive so his flare ups often have to do with stressors. Like the neighbors dogs aggressing at the fence. The neighbors roof being worked on. New carpet being installed. Etc.... But also certain foods are a trigger. So since I couldn't figure out why he wasn't fully healing like Jett did, I suggested she take him to my holistic vet. And even though it's a good 1 hour and 45 minute drive, she agreed. And this is something I learned from that visit, because I went too. lol This dog (Strider) came to her as an 8 week old puppy with this. He was basically born with this. And now I'm a bit hesitant to post this because it does sound 'hokey'. And my holistic vet said the same thing. But there is no other way to explain it. He was born with what Traditional Chinese Herbal Medicine practioners would call a Chi deficiency. And when you have a dog who was born that way, they will never fully be healed from it and be able to eat anything and everything they want. And with a breed like the Tervs being so sensitive, stressers will always set them off too. So in Strider's case, what I did helped him to feel 100% approx. 80-85%. But then our holistic vet came in and added a few things that I don't have access to, plus some accupuncture, and he is at 100% the majority of the time. So now she is always thinking in advance of what may be a stressor to avoid or to know when something could be a stressor that could not have been avoided, and what she can give him at the first sign of an IBD flare up to lessen the severity and the duration. In TCHM they assign elements to personality types to help diagnose and treat. Again I thought it sounded hokey at first. Until I realized it's simply a tool to help them discern what medicine or supplement will work best for that dog. It's different than western medicine where our doctors are taught to reach for this med first for a certain diagnosis. Jett was not born this way. So I was able to heal his GI system. But, he is an Earth Dog according to TCHM. So his temperament is one that also makes him more susceptible to stress/anxiety. And he doesn't usually display it in the typical 'calming signals' that dogs who are stressed usually give. Thankfully the last time he had a flare up was when we hit a deer with the car coming home from the store one night over 3 years ago. I was pretty stressed too. So I don't have to be on constant alert with him thankfully.
> 
> I've sent an email to Strider's mom to ask her to check and see if his AMYL has always ran low. I'll let you know when I hear from her. But anyway, our holistic vet said that under no circumstances should he ever be vaccinated again. He is not considered a 'well dog'.
> 
> I'm not trying to advice you on this but I did want to tell you about Strider since it does sound a bit similar. I'm trying to remember. Has Snowball actually been diagnosed with IBS or with IBD?


Crystal, you have no idea how much it means to me that you took the time to post all of this information. Thank you so much.

I wish you lived closer so that you see all the detailed reports and every day journal I have kept and continue to keep on Snowball. However, if you can find time, It would be easier for me to talk on the phone right now. (and, I want to order a few things from you)

I haven't even had time to go back and answer some other posts on this thread yet. 

In the meantime, my stomach has been in knots over Snowball's upcoming rabies vaccine in September. All I heard the vet saying is that she is an advocate of the rabies vaccine ... because so many dogs and people are getting rabies ... she said because so many people are not having their dogs vaccinated! Well, I wish I would have asked her why she really thinks dogs are not being vaccinated. I think this vet is wonderful and knows her stuff ... however, after listening to Jan R. on video (and, after reading Scared Poopless) I think the vets are being pressured to push the rabies vaccine and other vaccines. Yes, our dogs need to be protected with a rabies vaccine ... but, for toy breeds ... NOT the same high dose given to much larger dogs. And, NOT every three years.

I have been told by a professional that some vets do give half the dose ... however, if they disclose it, they lose their license, because it is illegal. I bet though, that the vets give the lower doses to their own dogs. So unfair to all of us who know our dogs are at risk. 

I just filled out a questionaire sent in my email from Leesburg Veterinary Hospital. I did address how I feel about the rabies vaccine issue ... and, that I feel the owner of the vet hospital should be advocating to do something about the rabies vaccination doses for small breeds animals. This vet is listed with special/top certifications for small and toy breed dogs ... And, yet, why do only ferrets get the Merial TF vaccine??? Yes, Snowball WILL receive the Merial TF vaccine ... but, I am still on edge about all of it. 

I am going to call Dr. Deppe, the internist who diagnosed Snowball (October 4, 2014) with the tentative diagnosis of ...

" Increased liver enzymes -may be reactive due to recent GI desease vs. indicative of an emerging liver disease (ex. inflammatory liver disease =immune - mediated hepatitis, appears to be a common syndrome in Maltese dogs)."

In the meantime, Snowball's liver enzymes just went completely back to normal last week since last October. Which is great. However, I specifically remember Dr. Deppe saying that the liver enzymes can go back to normal and then spike up again if there is an emerging liver disease. So, wth Snowball recently having an unsettled stomach (which I understand could be due to other factors) of course, I am going to worry. 

In addition, although we faithfully clean Snowball's teeth every single day ... he needs a dental in the Fall. He is showing signs of a little gingavitis on one of the back molars. So, yet another worry. 

I will call Krisi, too, about the rabies vaccine. 

And, the AMYL on Snowball always being low ... and, now finding out it is or can be related to digestion ... well, I am not going to let that one go either.

The only great news last night was realizing we have another six months supply of Interceptor here for Snowball. And, that is so darn sad ... to think one gets excited over not worrying which new heartworm medication he will need to be on for at least another six months. 

As for stressers ... funny you should mention the carpeting. Because we need to replace the carpeting in the living room, steps, and hallway going upstairs. I worry more about the fumes from new carpeting ... but, hardwood floors are not a consideration right now ... because of Snowball's Level 1 luxating patella and my MS. Better to fall on a cushioned well padded carpeted floor! LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Marie, I am sorry Snowball is having tummy issues. How does he deal with yoghurt? Lucky gets 2 tbls of frozen peanut butter and banana yoghurt 1 before bed - and maybe it is just me wishful thinking, but he seems to settle to sleep really well each night and the peanut butter and yoghurt, give him a bit more protein. He is on non-meat proteins.
> 
> Thinking about you two.


Walter, Snowball has had yogurt in the past and did fine with it ... it was the Stonyfield Organic. (Funny thing is that I am not a yogurt lover ... but, the Stonyfield is very good!)

As for peanut butter ... Snowball has always put his nose up at it! LOL. He is so particular, I swear.

And, for some reason, he does not go for anything too icy cold. 

I would like to come up with something new and healthy to make sure he has a little something in his tummy during the longer hours before breakfast. 

If you have any other ideas I am open to them. 

How is Lucky doing ... fully back to normal yet? Please give him some hugs from me.:wub::wub:

And, thank you so much for thinking about us.:tender:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Marie... :hugging:... I will try to call you this week.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus was diagnosed with IBD and Colitis before 1 year. He had horrible flares.... He'd get them every month or two.

Our holistic vet has been the best thing for him.

Getting him onto a diet that has helped heal his gut and lower inflammation was a big part. Our vet advocates home cook, but she did have suggestions for other options if I wasn't willing to go that route.

He was on natural and homeopathic treatments for his IBD and Colitis for about 6 months. I won't lie - it felt like A LOT of work... but totally worth it. He had 1 flare up in the beginning of treatment, and hasn't had one since.

That was almost 18 months ago. Not one issue with his gut!

He isn't on any treatments for it anymore. He gets yogurt 3-4 times a week (mine only like Greek vanilla).... and I sprinkle digestive enzymes on his food... but that's it for Gussy.

I hope you can find something that works for Snowball.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Walter, Snowball has had yogurt in the past and did fine with it ... it was the Stonyfield Organic. (Funny thing is that I am not a yogurt lover ... but, the Stonyfield is very good!)
> 
> As for peanut butter ... Snowball has always put his nose up at it! LOL. He is so particular, I swear.
> 
> ...


Thanks for thinking of him. He is doing well, he is very energentic, but had tummy issues last night. He loves cheese and I think I gave him too much, I had a grilled cheese for supper and shared too much. He is fine today. Lucky will not eat fresh yoghurt, but loves frozen greek yoghurt. I also give him barbara's puffins - peanut butter cereral - that he loves. Farmer's cheese pierogi are great and he also gets cheese ravioli, no sauce. Luck does well with pasta and wheat.

Best

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I haven't been on here lately but was checking back on this thread. Have no advice at all but Tyler doesn't do well on sugar snap peas. I gave it to him a few times...and he loves them, but his stools got kind of weird so I don't do it anymore. Not sure if they digest them well. Sending you love and hope you can figure things out.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

JFYI: any yougurt w/sugar does not help the digestive system---it needs to be unsweetened to have a positive effect on the intestinal flora.


----------

